# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Tablet] Flex button για tablet Navitel T500 3G

## eebabs2000

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Ψάχνω το flex button που φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία, από το tablet "Navitel T500 3G" για να το αλλάξω. Δεν μπορώ να το βρω πουθενά στο internet όσο και αν το αναζήτησα γιατί δε γνωρίζω το σωστό κωδικό. Αυτό που γράφει επάνω στην καλωδιοταινία  "_KS7 PF" δεν φαίνεται να είναι σωστό.

Μήπως γνωρίζεται αν και που μπορώ να το βρω ή αν υπάρχει αντιπροσωπεία της Navitel στην Ελλάδα για να τους τηλεφωνήσω; 

Ευχαριστώ!

flex.jpg

----------


## panagiwtis

Καλησπέρα,
Με μια ματιά που έριξα στο google δεν βρήκα κάτι.
Το υπόλοιπο κομμάτι που είναι κομμένο (το flex) υπάρχει? 
Στείλε μια φωτογραφία και τα δύο κομμάτια μαζί να δούμε πως είναι ολόκληρο μήπως και βρεθεί κάτι.

----------


## eebabs2000

Καλησπέρα!

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Δυστυχώς δεν έχει άλλο κομμάτι, αυτό είναι όλο. Αυτός που το είχε το έκοψε πολύ κοντό και δε φτάνει να συνδεθεί στην πλακέτα. Γι αυτό έψαχνα την εταιρεία που τα προμηθεύει, μήπως βρω κάποια άκρη από κει, να το επισκευάσω!

----------


## panagiwtis

Πόσα pin έχει? 5?

----------


## manolo

Ξύσε με προσοχή την ταινία - με προσοχή όμως - ώστε να αποκαλυφθούν οι αγωγοί του flex cable και μετά με πολύ λεπτό σύρμα για βραχυκυκλώματα σε κινητά, κάνε τις κολλήσεις για να συνδέσεις τους αγωγούς που θα έχεις αποκαλύψει στην flex με τα αντίστοιχα pins στην πλακέτα. Μετά το τοποθετείς κανονικά στο πλάι στη θέση του και αν έχεις κάνει σωστά τις κολλήσεις είσαι έτοιμος.

----------


## panagiwtis

Επίσης θα μπορούσες να βρεις ένα ίδιο κομμάτι flex και να το κολλήσεις σαν προέκταση, με τον ίδιο τρόπο που λέει και ο Μανωλης, ξύνοντας και τα δυο flex και αφού βάλεις καλαϊ και στα δυο τα ενώνεις και πατάς από πάνω με το κολλητήρι .  Τέτοιο flex έχουν οι οθόνες Samsung πίσω στην καλωδιοταινια του lcd έχει και ένα μικρό που πάει στο touch.

----------


## eebabs2000

Το flex έχει 6 pin. Δυστυχώς στο εργαστήριο δε βρήκα καλωδιοταινία με τις ίδιες αποστάσεις μεταξύ των pin. Ή πιο χοντρή βρίσκω ή πιο λεπτή. Αύριο θα ρωτήσω σε κανένα μαγαζί μήπως και βρω κάτι. Γενικά καλό θα ήταν να βρω κάτι άλλο γιατί ήδη έχω προσπαθήσει να το κολλήσω και έχει γίνει αρκετά χάλια, και όσο πάει χειροτερεύει.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις απαντήσεις. Αν πέσει κάτι στην αντίληψή σας γύρω από το θέμα είμαι ανοιχτός...

----------

